
Natural Gas Use Is Rising. Is That Good News or Bad News for the Climate? - LinuxBender
https://blogs.scientificamerican.com/observations/natural-gas-use-is-rising-is-that-good-news-or-bad-news-for-the-climate/
======
simonblack
The difference between using natural gas and any other hydrocarbon fuel is
pretty much neutral.

But overall hydrocarbon use is continually increasing, due to the underlying
problem which is also the same underlying problem for most of the world's
other problems.

And that underlying problem is the World's ever-increasing population growth.
It's pointless trying to reduce carbon emissions if we don't also try to
maintain a constant population or even reduce that population at the same
time. Because the emissions-increase due to population-increase will swamp all
of your hard-fought emissions-reductions.

The Chinese went in the right direction with their "One Child per Couple"
policies, but a better step would be to introduce a "One Child per Woman"
policy world-wide.

Over the course of about several generations, the World's population would
drop about 50% without any kind of "deliberate-killoff" apocalypse.

